# [REVIEW] Exvape eXpromizer v4 MTL RTA



## VapingSquid (4/11/19)

_Disclaimer: I've never done a review before. Come to think of it, I've never typed something this long on the Internet before, so bear with me and be gentle..._
*
Intro:*

I have a fairly troubled past with regards to MTL vaping. I started out with the Kanger Aerotank. It has pesky coils and they were small and they always burned and made things taste bad. Then I found the original Atlantis, and MTL went into the bottom drawer for years.

Enter late 2018, and I had an itch for something sharper. Something that could give me a satisfying hit when the Cape Town south-easter wasn't there to carry away my Mustard Milk clouds from the people I was around.

Since then I've been through many tanks that either I just can't get to like me (flooding, gurgling, dry hits, harsh and hot airflow, leaking etc.), or I'm just doing it wrong. So, I need an easy tank that will like me very much and give me a good thump that I crave from MTL, great flavour and ease of use to boot (and no gurgling, (d)ammit).

Enter the Exvape eXpromiser v4 MTL RTA.

*Tank:*

_I hate to bore with technical data, but here is everything including (fun fact) why the drip tip is made of Polyethermide: http://expromizer.com/#welcome_

I wasn't holding my breath to be honest. And I really struggled to take the build deck apart from the juice-flow control section. My fingers went pink and then my hands went blue and I still couldn't get the thing apart. I got pliers out and two cloths and thought I may well break a brand new tank and that would be that. But luckily it came apart, and this never happened again. _(The Internet says it is just tightened too much from the factory, especially the matte black one I have)._

After the mild upset, I actually was swayed immediately. It's really well made. Properly made. The threads are smoother than any tank I have ever owned _(check my sig)_. The paint is matte, and scratches wipe off. It feels like it is really made from metal (unlike some other tanks that claim fancy steels but bend when they're dropped). The chamber walls are thick, the chimney is restricted because if only X goes in, only X comes out.

It's understated. There's no bling. And that's good. It's utilitarian but sophisticated. Sharp and clean, and it didn't arrive in an oil bath from the factory place.

*Picture time!*

The Tank:




Top fill threading. Kidney holes fit all bottles. Recessed is a big win:




Reduced chamber with sane airflow and great chimney:




Airflow control ring that is still a little hesitant to move but better after being juiced up:




The build deck that fits a 2.5mm 1.45ohm coil easily. Great, strong Philips screws:




Wicked. And super easily. Three juice control holes allow for tailoring to your VG/PG ratio:




Bubbles! Juice control requires turning the top of the tank like many others:




*Vape:*

_Build: 2.5mm clapton 1.45ohm
Wick: Cotton Bacon Prime
Juice: SOLTS Super Fruits Nic Salt 30mg
Mod: Geekvape Nova 15w_

So this is the most important bit, right? Well its good. It's really really good.
One of the best ways to describe the flavour, would be that of the Caliburn, but less nauseating. Less wet, to where you're checking if you're inhaling juice and nothing else. More defined flavour, as if it's been gently coaxed out of the juice at just the right temperature and with just the right amount of air so as to not have a catastrophic imbalance.

Balanced. That is probably the best way to describe the vape from this eXpromizer. It's not scorching hot, because there is just enough air for it to breathe. But not too airy, because someone somewhere has really thought about how much air you actually really need for a good MTL vape. As an example, the Caliburn is too airy for me as a MTL, but too restricted for a DTL.

Flavour on the whole is there. It's packing. It's sharp, and it's full. It's saturated, but not "Oh, you've added too much and now it's all ruined throw it away" saturated. I've never had popping, hot juice wounds inflicted on my tongue, but there is a satisfying crackle that is immediately stifled by the fairly reduced chamber.

*Pros:*

• Authentic, restricted MTL draw
• Comfortable, cool delrin-tipped drip tip
• Fantastic, crisp, warm (not hot) flavour
• Near silent
• Incredibly smooth airflow no-matter the setting
• _(b)_ Fantastic fit and finish
• Looks great, minimalist - perhaps even high end territory
• Top airflow without compromising flavour
• Foolproof wicking
• Build quality (paint, threads etc.) exceeds price point
• Rebuildable. Less junk for the earth. More money saved on coils.

*Cons:*

• _(Subjective) _Spare tank section is ultem, not glass
• Knurling could be a bit sharper / beefier / grippier
• _(b) T_olerance too tight on AFC ring - has gotten better over a week

*Conclusion:
*
Finally. How long have I been searching for a MTL experience that just _feels right _in every way? Too long. That's for sure. I've been through a good few tanks, and even a couple pod systems (which I have gripes about re: all the waste they produce). But I've never found one that balances everything I was looking for like smooth airflow, reliable wicking, ease of filling when on-the-go and flavour that is actually representable of what's on the bottle. So it's not surprising, in saying all that, that I would recommend this tank with a yes. Will it solve the world's problems? No. But if MTL was my world, it'd all be sunshine and daisies.

Sunset:




_Updated - Drip tip is removable, just seamless and super flush to the top cap. Another point to the fit and finish._

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## CashKat88 (4/11/19)

I love the simplistic look of this tank, kinda like a ammit made by ze germans, definately gonna pick one up

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ddk1979 (4/11/19)

Thanks for the review @jl10101 

I've been looking for another MTL tank with Juice flow control like the Kayfuns and this seems to be right up my alley.

.


----------



## ddk1979 (4/11/19)

@jl10101 , do you use a Kayfun and if so, how does this compare ?

.


----------



## Brommer (4/11/19)

@jl10101 very nice write-up!
Do you know how this one compares to the Merlin Nano RTA?
(My finger is itching to pull the trigger)


----------



## Tai (5/11/19)

@jl10101, fantastic review. Well done. Agree on all points. The driptip is 510 compatible but the standard one is spot on for this tank. 

Only other things i can add is there absolutely zero leaking from this tank. For tight mtl I preferred this over my kayfun 24 mtl. It also gives good throat hit and is excellent for tobacco flavours

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/11/19)

Cool review @jl10101 .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VapingSquid (5/11/19)

CashKat88 said:


> I love the simplistic look of this tank, kinda like a ammit made by ze germans, definately gonna pick one up



You could say that, yes! But I had endless problems with the ammit, and the screws and posts just felt small and not as well built as this. You'll love this tank

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## VapingSquid (5/11/19)

ddk1979 said:


> @jl10101 , do you use a Kayfun and if so, how does this compare ?
> 
> .



I used a Kayfun a few years ago so things have changed re: flavour and juice, and I actually got rid of it. For me, adjusting airflow by taking the tank off the mod and using a screwdriver is just a no-no. There are tanks that achieve similar flavour now I think and don't need that kind of intervention (also they cost a truck load less!).


----------



## VapingSquid (5/11/19)

Brommer said:


> @jl10101 very nice write-up!
> Do you know how this one compares to the Merlin Nano RTA?
> (My finger is itching to pull the trigger)



Thank you! I unfortunately have not tried it, but I did look at potentially buying it. The 18mm diameter and the fact that you have to change airflow inserts just to change the airflow boggle my mind when tanks like the eXpromizer exist.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapingSquid (5/11/19)

Tai said:


> @jl10101, fantastic review. Well done. Agree on all points. The driptip is 510 compatible but the standard one is spot on for this tank.
> 
> Only other things i can add is there absolutely zero leaking from this tank. For tight mtl I preferred this over my kayfun 24 mtl. It also gives good throat hit and is excellent for tobacco flavours



Thanks so much! Are you sure about the drip tip? Mine actually screws into the topcap of the tank. Does a 510 tip fit over that?

No leaking is good point, this was a huge deciding factor. It means no worries. And the fact it has good flavour with the top airflow is what makes it such a great tank. Interesting about your Kayfun experience too, paging @ddk1979

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CashKat88 (5/11/19)

jl10101 said:


> You could say that, yes! But I had endless problems with the ammit, and the screws and posts just felt small and not as well built as this. You'll love this tank


I love my V3, its very good, i must get this soon and compare with my v3 and ammit, i need a new mtl tank

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tai (5/11/19)



Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VapingSquid (5/11/19)

Tai said:


> View attachment 182116



I feel stupid now! Realised this as I had replied and after I tugged in the drip tip.
I'll update the review. Thanks!


----------



## Tai (5/11/19)

All good bud. Mine was very tight to remove when i first got it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brommer (6/11/19)

Pulled the trigger on this one

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## CashKat88 (6/11/19)

Brommer said:


> Pulled the trigger on this one


And if its not your cuppa tea, let me know i will gladly buy it from you

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (7/11/19)

jl10101 said:


> _Disclaimer: I've never done a review before. Come to think of it, I've never typed something this long on the Internet before, so bear with me and be gentle..._
> *
> Intro:*
> 
> ...


Great write up! some of the best RTA's come from Europe as well as the more well known ones like the Dvarw, Atmizoo products i love and EVL right here in the UK make some cracking RTA's!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## VapingSquid (7/11/19)

Brommer said:


> Pulled the trigger on this one



Nice! Let us know your thoughts...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brommer (8/11/19)

jl10101 said:


> Nice! Let us know your thoughts...



First thoughts, its a winner. Tight but comfortable draw, half open. Flavor is tops. I took the polished steel version... very bling and shiny. I haven’t been able to put the clear glass in since the tank section is heavy tight. Hoping a tank or two will lube the threads on the chimney to get it out.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brommer (8/11/19)

Oh yeah, running kanthal a1 26g, 8wraps, 0.99ohms @ 20w

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GSM500 (8/11/19)

Also guilty of pulling the trigger on this and its getting a MTL Alien by @Crafted Coils . These are game changers!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CashKat88 (8/11/19)

You really need one of these, it opens any tank, only thing that opened my V3, this company really likes to screw it on tight.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## VapingSquid (8/11/19)

Brommer said:


> First thoughts, its a winner. Tight but comfortable draw, half open. Flavor is tops. I took the polished steel version... very bling and shiny. I haven’t been able to put the clear glass in since the tank section is heavy tight. Hoping a tank or two will lube the threads on the chimney to get it out.



Good to hear you're enjoying it! Yeah, I think overall the tolerances on the threads and the fittings are really tight. I think it's a good thing in the long run as I've noticed on my tank things have gotten a lot easier now, especially when needing to clean it. Nothing has got stuck or overtightened for me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brommer (8/11/19)

CashKat88 said:


> You really need one of these, it opens any tank, only thing that opened my V3, this company really likes to screw it on tight.
> View attachment 182366



Yup, didn’t bring mine to work today. As soon as I get home, after I’ve finished my current tank, I’ll give it a churn.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/11/19)

If you like amazing flavour,MTL , awesome looking tank, NO LEAKS, easy to build on , super quite rta get this

If you like DL and huge clouds don't get this

This baby deserves a MTL ,please see below.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Brommer (9/11/19)

@MrGSmokeFree what build are you running?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/11/19)

Brommer said:


> @MrGSmokeFree what build are you running?


Hi @Brommer same as you plain and simple build nothing fancy kanthal a1 26g wire, hitting it @1.02 ohms @ 20w and it works perfect with my tobacco juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (9/11/19)

Thanks so much for this thread and the review @jl10101 !
I was looking forward to it but only got to read it now, been so busy

I loved your review, for your first and longest internet piece I can only hope you will share more like this in the future. Loved the humour, the accuracy of your descriptions and the photos. Well done! 


Sounds like a heck of a MTL tank.
So glad to also see positive feedback from others.
I’m very keen to give this a try!

MTL for the win

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## PHJLAB (14/6/20)

Brommer said:


> Pulled the trigger on this one


Do you know where I can buy the Exvape eXpromizer v4 MTL RTA?

Reactions: Like 2


----------

